
Hummingbird,compiles trained ML models into tensor computation for inference - tourist_on_road
https://github.com/microsoft/hummingbird/
======
memexy
> Hummingbird compiles trained ML models into tensor computation for faster
> inference.

That could have been included in the title and would have helped people figure
out if they want to click on the title. Hummingbird by itself is a very
generic term that could be any type of software. In this case it is
specifically about a compiler for transforming ML models into tensor
computations. Including that in the title would have been helpful.

